# Thoughts on this litter? Elroy Barnero & Quinlola vom Haus Tyson



## evanGSD (May 18, 2020)

Elroy Barnero & Quinlola vom Haus Tyson - Witmer Tyson Imports






www.witmertyson.com





I know Elroy but curious about Quinlola...


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

I don’t think you can go wrong with Randy. She knows what she is doing. I got my Rex from Randy and he is a super boy. Highly recommended Randy.


----------

